# The Global Peace Index 2011



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

as with any survey/stats some could argue these for all eternity . . . but (big drum roll please) NZ almost at the top, here are the 2011 top 10, full list here at website 

*The Global Peace Index 2011*

Iceland
*New Zealand*
Japan
Denmark
Czech Republic
Austria
Finland
Canada
Norway
Slovenia

If you select NZ and continue to click on the map it will bring up a list of individual figures that were used in this rating.

I'm living at #107 of the 153 countries listed. Peaceful enough! And we're off on holiday Sunday to Cambodia - #115, the biggest immediate risk in my eyes will be a mountainbiking accident. 

Though one consideration - it does not count natural disasters, as the top three have sadly had more than their share in recent times - volcanoes, earthquakes, tsunami.

Happy reading!!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Song_Si said:


> as with any survey/stats some could argue these for all eternity . . . but (big drum roll please) NZ almost at the top, here are the 2011 top 10, full list here at website
> 
> *The Global Peace Index 2011*
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing it to my attention, NZ features favourably in many surveys.

At this rate we will be attracting more people, just hope it does not get too overcrowded.
Do you ever get tempted to come home?

Anski


----------

